# Replacement hard drive in iMac G4 won't start!



## 50philip (Apr 14, 2009)

My faithful iMac G4 failed for the first time last year when the power supply blew. No longer available from Apple so I had a used replacement installed. When it arrived home the hard disk no longer booted, so I replaced it with a compatible 160 GB unit. But now the optical drive won't open for me and the screen stops early in the boot sequence, with a blinking ? inside a square. 

How do I get a System boot disk into the drive ? Or otherwise access it?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you tried holding down the mouse button when it is starting? That is suppose to open the disk drive. Also, did you do the drive your self, and who did you have do the power supply? Was everything reconnected inside? Also, did you replace the thermal compound to make sure it isn't over heating?


----------

